# Грыжи и протрузия поясничного отдела



## Екатерина89 (1 Июн 2018)

Добрый день!
После рождения дочери у меня болела поясница. Уже второй раз случались приступы боли, которые длятся по 10 дней (за 1,5 года). Первые три дня из-за боли в пояснице, иррадирующей в правую ягодицу не могу встать с постели. МРТ показало 3 грыжи пояснично-крестцового отдела и протрузию. На МРТ пришла в сильно перекошенном состоянии (не знаю имеет ли это какое-либо значение). Скажите, возможно ли добиться полного «исчезновения» грыж при консервативном лечении (медикаменты, ЛФК)?


----------



## La murr (1 Июн 2018)

@Екатерина89, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## woodcitizen (15 Июн 2018)

Грыжи медикаментозно вылечить нельзя. Но, есть исследования о том, что часто они сами уменьшаются, называется это спонтанная резорбция межпозвонковых грыж. Поищите информацию об этом, на ютубе есть доклад.
Но, это зависит ещё и от здоровья организма, насколько он хорошо умеет бороться. Поэтому, лучше всего для вас это начать здоровый образ жизни.


----------

